
Xiaomi Sells Out of Mi3 Smartphone in 86 Seconds - ghosh
http://mashable.com/2013/10/15/xiaomi-mi3-smartphone-presale/
======
Bahuu
Well, that escalated quickly. No wonder they sold out so quickly. The spec
sheet for the phone is great.

